# Job Interview Question - bring SDIT



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

So I've got a job interview on Tuesday. Do you guys think I should bring Vida (my 6 month old service dog in training) with me or should I leave her at home? Thoughts?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

What are you trying to say by bringing her? Meaning, you always need her around and leaving her home is a hardship or you're trying to let them know you have a disability Or...?


----------



## lalachka (Aug 13, 2013)

What kind of a job is it? I wouldn't do it but that's why I'm asking about the reasons. Maybe I'm missing something


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Will you need her at work to be able to complete your job? Do you have a completely trained service dog? Are you able to do this without any service dog with you? My thought is if you are competent at this job without her and able to interview without her, then do it.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

No I would not bring her unless the job involved her.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

You don't have to answer, but I would ask these questions of myself,
Will she be coming to work with you?
If yes, Does the interviewer / company/ know this? If they don't know, I'd mention prior to interview and ask if she can accompany you.

If you won't be bringing her to the job, I wouldn't bring her unless you asked first.

Good luck with the interview


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

unless owning a gsd is a requirement, NO. the interviewer may not like gsd, be afraid of gsd or not like your gsd. the company is hiring you, not your dog.


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

This is a terrible idea unless your dog will be a partner on your job.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Definitely do not bring your dog. I interview people all the time for employment. In doing so one of my questions is always about after work activities. The answer is up to the interviewee and does not weigh on the final outcome. Your interviewer would like to know. It is a question of character.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

kburrow11 said:


> So I've got a job interview on Tuesday. Do you guys think I should bring Vida (my 6 month old service dog in training) with me or should I leave her at home? Thoughts?


I have been interviewing and managing people for a long time. If you came to an interview with a trained, working, service dog needed for some task at work that would be acceptable. Bringing a young dog in training is not.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would bring a working service dog but not a dog in training. If you get the job and you need the dog at work because of the tasks it does, that is perfectly acceptable.

HOBY a service dog is not a pet or a dog that is being trained as an after hours hobby. It is possible if not likely that the OP would need the service dog while on the job.

I work in IT and we have a customer that has a service dog and her dog is always here with her, it's not a problem at all. She is blind and cannot get down any stairway or through any door without the assistance of her dog. The only thing we have to do differently is possibly pull a chair out of the way so her dog can lie under the desk while we're working. Most people do not even notice he is there.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Vida is in training to help me with my disabilities. For example, she already consistently alerts me to when I'm going to black out, something I'm prone to do due to one my neurological problems. With that in mind, do you guys still feel I should not bring her to the interview? Or should I rather inform the company (Home Depot, which is amenable to dogs already) that she'll be accompanying me to work, provided I get the job?


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

You are the best person to answer your question. Is this your first job interview? if not, have you brought your dogs to previous interviews and what were the outcomes? Think in clear terms and do not involves rights n stuff (before you get a job).


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Your explanation changes things considerably*



kburrow11 said:


> Vida is in training to help me with my disabilities. For example, she already consistently alerts me to when I'm going to black out, something I'm prone to do due to one my neurological problems. With that in mind, do you guys still feel I should not bring her to the interview? Or should I rather inform the company (Home Depot, which is amenable to dogs already) that she'll be accompanying me to work, provided I get the job?


kburrow11, Thank you for clarifying your situation. I would call ahead and make sure the coast is clear about your questions. I would certainly OK a job interview under these conditions. I would be surprised if they turned you down for an interview. Is the job full time or part time? Does it involve working at one station or using machinery? May I ask where Vida came from? Good luck on your interview. Please keep us informed.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

HOBY said:


> kburrow11, Thank you for clarifying your situation. I would call ahead and make sure the coast is clear about your questions. I would certainly OK a job interview under these conditions. I would be surprised if they turned you down for an interview. Is the job full time or part time? Does it involve working at one station or using machinery? May I ask where Vida came from? Good luck on your interview. Please keep us informed.


The job is part-time, no more than 20 hours a week. I would be at one cash register station for my shifts, no machinery other than the register involved. I got Vida from a breeder who specializes in dogs for service and police work. Based on what I need her for, the breeder chose Vida for me due to her temperament and intuitiveness? I guess that's the right word.

The interview is tomorrow morning at 9, it's currently 9 pm here. Do you think I should call in the morning?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would definitely contact/tell the company that you have a service dog in training and that she would be accompanying you to work. Vida would basically be 'part' of your work therefore I think they would need to know that.

I know some HD's allow dogs IN the store, but I've honestly never seen an employee working there with a service dog. I would think that is something they would have to know. Imagine their surprise if you got the job, just showed up with Vida in tow.

It could be, (and I am no expert here) an insurance issue for them or maybe not.

I would call, explain about Vida and ask if this would be an issue? Can you bring her to the interview..Good luck


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

ApselBear said:


> This is a terrible idea unless your dog will be a partner on your job.


^Ignore this.
I failed to see the service dog part. I would follow Jakoda's advice. Good luck.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, if she is going to be accompanying you to work they need to know about her. Also, taking her to the interview will give you the opportunity to show that she is well behaved, quiet, and won't be causing trouble. Do inform them prior that you have a SDiT, though.


----------



## Rangers_mom (May 16, 2013)

I would call the organization that is training her and ask what they recommend. I know the laws are different for a dog in training and a trained service dog. I trained a Seeing Eye dog and I did not have the right to take him everywhere but once he was trained the owner had the right to take him just about everywhere. Since you will be the person using the service dog after she is trained it complicates the situation but I bet the organization training her will be able to provide practical and legal advice.

FYI - I laughed at your dogs name because my MIL and SIL are named Vida. It is an unusual name.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Just had the interview - it went pretty well. They were fine with me bringing Vida, they know she'll be coming to work with me, and I'll find out by next Tuesday whether I got the job.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

"Our" Home Depot has several employees with disabilities and all their employees are friendly towards the dogs from customers. I hope you'll get the job. Let us know.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

thats great that they will let you bring vida to work, if you get the job I'll bet you'll be the most popular cashier there! (or vida will))


----------



## ApselBear (Feb 10, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Did you get the job? I hope so. I have seen a couple of service dogs at work in retail stores. They just lay there. Most important thing to do is to not let people pet her when she is at work. This was so hard when Fiona was a puppy, because she was so cute and people would want to pet her and play with her. I let them and it sent our training back a little. The trainer says when she wears her vest she is working and not a play thing.


----------



## kburrow11 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sadly, I didn't get the job.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

so sorry keep on trying there is something out there just for you


----------

